# The Honda HSS1332ATD is awesome.



## S_trangeBrew

I finally got to use my new HSS1332ATD. 

Thing is a **** monster.... but an easily controllable one. 

We've had two decent storms here in the Northeast United States each with about 8" of wet snow.

This thing rips through it full speed. It also does a great job on the End of Driveway stuff. 

The Auger Protection System, which shuts off the engine before any shear bolts break, should be on EVERY snowblower. Having used machines with shear bolts that constantly need to be replaced, this feature is a game-changer, in my humble opinion and makes this the best walk behind snowblower you can buy.

I'm almost as high on the electric chute controls. Now that I'm getting the hang of it, I can get the chute pointed where it needs to be while still blowing snow. Speeds things up immensely. 

The hydraulically adjusted bucket height is effortless. I'm used to wheeled machines, so having the bucket stay fixed and not just being able to press down on the handle to get over bumps takes some getting used to. This feature helps a lot with the transition.

The steering with the pull handles works very well. You don't need to pull them all the way to make a small adjustment, just a little twitch. If I just need to keep it going straight, I've learned sometimes I don't even need to use them, just a little muscle. If I DO need to turn sharply, pulling the handle AND using muscle, this thing literally turns on a dime. Anyone who thinks wheels are better than tracks after using this track system needs their head checked. Far superior in every way.

Electric start 390GX engine and Hydro transmission: What's there to say? Same as always. Flawless. I've seen some discussion of the included throttle control being too binary, but I never run it in anything but full throttle.

The handle height is good. I'm 6'1" with normal arms and don't find myself bending over unless I have the bucket raised. 

The only annoyance I have is holding down the driver lever can make my hand sore after awhile. Fortunately I'm able to just steer on straightaways standing off to the left side of the machine so I can use my right hand, so it works out.

I got this machine to do a 900 foot driveway when the plow wasn't available. Now that I've seen how it absolutely rips through the snow and how little effort it takes, I'll probably use it instead of the plow some winters. The lack of snowbanks and ripped up lawn and gravel is nice perk.

I'm confused as to why they even offer the version of this for $200 dollars less that doesn't have the electric start, Auger Protection System, hourmeter and chute extension. The APS alone is worth $500 at least, in my humble opinion.

Bottom line, it's a great snowblower and I find it hard to imagine how a walk-behind could get any better.


----------



## mishkaya

Excellent review! Glad to hear that you are completely satisfied with your new machine.


----------



## Loco-diablo

That's awesome! Nice review!

In my part of the northeast (central MA), we haven't gotten hardly any snow yet. It looks we're going to miss this weekends be Nor' Easter too! 
I'm not complaining though


----------



## bad69cat

So how does that auger protection thing work?


----------



## S_trangeBrew

bad69cat said:


> So how does that auger protection thing work?


It seems to have a sensor on the auger gearbox. There is a heavily armored cable going to a stainless steel box that isn't on any other snowblowers, so I'm making an assumption.

I suspect it measures the rotation and/or stress on the auger in conjunction with engine load to determine when to shut things down.

That's all guesswork on my part though.

In practice, it successfully shut things off when a huge hunk of tree root got jammed inside and when chunks of ice got jammed. It did this before any shear bolts needed to be replaced, so I simply cleared out the obstruction, restarted and went on my way. So easy.

It will also turn off the engine if you decide to run your expensive new snowblower into a wall. :icon_whistling:


----------



## mikeinri

You're killing me! I wanted to wait another year to upgrade my 3-year-old HS, now I want to trade it in today!!!

Mike


----------



## YSHSfan

bad69cat said:


> So how does that auger protection thing work?


Here is how it works.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=5YLUyKehc7k#t=56

:blowerhug:


----------



## bad69cat

Thank you sir! Interesting.....if that isn't just slick as snot on a door knob! Very innovative...... I was hoping for something much easier to adapt to an older machine. Oh, well. Shear bolts are cheap I guess.....


----------



## S_trangeBrew

mikeinri said:


> You're killing me! I wanted to wait another year to upgrade my 3-year-old HS, now I want to trade it in today!!!
> 
> Mike


I was SO CLOSE to buying a snowblower last year. I had it narrowed down to the 32" Ariens tracked machine or the 1332. I was kinda bummed the Yamaha and Honda machines with the electric chutes were not available.

I finally managed to convince myself I really needed one after last years huge snowfall. So what happens? Ariens stops making their big tracked machine, and the Hondas all get delayed.

Blessing in disguise, though. The features they have added this year really make this a commercial level machine. Replacing shear pins and manually cranking a chute every few seconds isn't conducive to clearing tons of snow. I've been there. Started out with an old Gravely Convertible. 



hsblowersfan said:


> bad69cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how does that auger protection thing work?
> 
> 
> 
> Here is how it works.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=5YLUyKehc7k#t=56
Click to expand...

Hmmm. I think we have a insider here. 

That's really cool. My guess was a bit off!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

At least someone has snow to play in. It's white outside but second year where there's barely enough to get the auger wet.

Thanks for the review. Now if they can just make enough of them to make all the Honda wannabe owners happy life will be good :blowerhug:
You know YOU"RE driving them crazy !!


----------



## YSHSfan

S_trangeBrew said:


> Hmmm. I think we have a insider here.


[email protected] posted the video last year at another thread.


----------



## jrom

S_trangeBrew said:


> I finally got to use my new HSS1332ATD.


As others have said, great review.

The APS kicked in once on me. I picked up some frozen buried wood chips and she stopped right away. Cleared 'em out, restarted, light still blinking, auger engaged, auto shut down again, cleared out a little better, restarted, no blinking, blast out a wad of ice and chips and on my way. Love it.

Funny I get that same sore left hand and I didn't ever get that with my 828. I actually like the 828 levers better.

Absolutely love the extra control of the articulated chute, and the electric is pretty nice. I'm also 6'1" so bending down is not missed, but I was much faster with the old crank. Still getting used to the new way.

I'm doing 600' of uneven gravel, plus another 600' of single path. Totally love the auger height control, unbelievably easy to use. I am going to buy and install the commercial side skids soon as she jumps around slightly when the auger is set a little too low. Cleared up the same problem on my 828 with side skids.

The lever steering is also great, especially at either end of the drive, turns on a dime.

Got 9.8 hours on 'er and we've just hit over 100" of snow as of this morning. After break-in, I'm pretty amazed how strong she is.


----------



## Tomatillo

Great review, S_trangeBrew! Thanks.

Just got my HSS1332ATD the other day, partly based on what you said here. I have a Cub 528SWE but am disappointed with it.

I'm hoping this Honda is everything I believe it will be.

Tried to send you a message regarding side skids and whether you use them, versus what came on the back of the bucket, but I'm too new and the forum deleted what I prepared to send you.

Anyway, COME ON SNOW!!!!


----------



## Tomatillo

Jrom,

Did the side skids make a difference? Honda rep told me to get them. I'm clearing blacktop mostly, then some grass. Should I get poly skids for the sides and just raise the rear skids?



jrom said:


> As others have said, great review.
> 
> The APS kicked in once on me. I picked up some frozen buried wood chips and she stopped right away. Cleared 'em out, restarted, light still blinking, auger engaged, auto shut down again, cleared out a little better, restarted, no blinking, blast out a wad of ice and chips and on my way. Love it.
> 
> Funny I get that same sore left hand and I didn't ever get that with my 828. I actually like the 828 levers better.
> 
> Absolutely love the extra control of the articulated chute, and the electric is pretty nice. I'm also 6'1" so bending down is not missed, but I was much faster with the old crank. Still getting used to the new way.
> 
> I'm doing 600' of uneven gravel, plus another 600' of single path. Totally love the auger height control, unbelievably easy to use. I am going to buy and install the commercial side skids soon as she jumps around slightly when the auger is set a little too low. Cleared up the same problem on my 828 with side skids.
> 
> The lever steering is also great, especially at either end of the drive, turns on a dime.
> 
> Got 9.8 hours on 'er and we've just hit over 100" of snow as of this morning. After break-in, I'm pretty amazed how strong she is.


----------



## YSHSfan

My personal recommendation on every Honda 2 stage snowblower is to install side skids. It is the best way to protect the auger housing sides and auger serrations, which are unfortunately well known to wear out from improper use or improperly adjusted rear shoes.
:blowerhug:


----------



## jrom

Tomatillo said:


> Jrom,
> 
> Did the side skids make a difference? Honda rep told me to get them. I'm clearing blacktop mostly, then some grass. Should I get poly skids for the sides and just raise the rear skids?


The side skids definitely made a difference. Very stable and runs straight. It could be the nature of my drive as it's pretty uneven gravel/sand/loam with a center strip of grass for about half of the drive.

The Honda commercial side skids are really tough and long lasting, but I do wonder if that steel could gouge up your drive unless it is super smooth.

There are threads on skids that cover poly vs. steel that you should look up.


----------



## Tomatillo

Perfect. Side skids it is.

Thanks for the fast response!

Tom


----------



## Tomatillo

Jrom, I was worried about the commercial skids, so I ordered both commercial and poly. Hate to get stuck with both, but with the cost of the driveway last year and this year's cost of the 1332 ... what's an extra pair of skids at this point.

Thanks!


----------



## Bluejoe

The Honda sounds impressive. What's the biggest engine you can get on a 28 width.


----------



## YSHSfan

Bluejoe said:


> The Honda sounds impressive. What's the biggest engine you can get on a 28 width.


Only one engine is available on a 28" Honda snowblower HS928 or HSS928 which is a GX270 (about 8.5-9hp)
To get the larger GX390 engine (about 11.5-13hp) you have to get the larger snowblower HS1332 or HSS1332 (unless you do a GX390 upgrade on an HS928 or HSS928 :laugh
:blowerhug:


----------



## jrom

Tomatillo said:


> Jrom, I was worried about the commercial skids, so I ordered both commercial and poly. Hate to get stuck with both, but with the cost of the driveway last year and this year's cost of the 1332 ... what's an extra pair of skids at this point.
> 
> Thanks!


I don't blame you. Let us know how they work out.


----------



## Marlow

I've lived in a "snowbelt" my entire life, with heavy snowfall storms often turning into rain. Here, Honda and Yamaha are king. They're pricey, but you get what you pay for. Personally, I just got the 1332 honda, coming from an 826 oxe toro. The toro served me well, but when it comes to the heavy duty snow the Honda blows it away and I don't regret the purchase at all)despite it being triple the price!). I enjoy snow clearing so much now that I do a lot of my neighbours driveways as well - as long as they don't have a snowblower themselves.


----------



## jrom

Marlow said:


> ...They're pricey, but you get what you pay for. Personally, I just got the 1332 honda...


Congrats on the 1332.

Price-wise I bought my first blower – HSS828TAS – for $1,400 in 1991. I roughly remember getting a quote for snow plowing and it was around $100-$150 per month. Without a few hundred spent on some wear parts, the 828 has cost me $58/yr over 24 years.

One of my neighbors (roughly the same length driveway) spends between $800 and $1,000 per Winter on plowing. At that rate the $3.1k 1332 will pay for itself in as little as 3 Winters. 

I can handle that.


----------



## pearlfinish

In so envious of you all!!
I'm a huge Honda fan, (vehicles)...and I'd LOVE to buy a Honda snowblower as well. But I'm afraid the $4000 price tag that comes with it, and the lack of adequate snow fall to justify it, wouldn't allow me to....my conscious won't let me buy one simply because I love Honda...(my conscious being my wife, obviously...) lol


----------



## nwcove

jrom said:


> Congrats on the 1332.
> 
> Price-wise I bought my first blower – HSS828TAS – for $1,400 in 1991. I roughly remember getting a quote for snow plowing and it was around $100-$150 per month. Without a few hundred spent on some wear parts, the 828 has cost me $58/mos over 24 years.
> 
> One of my neighbors (roughly the same length driveway) spends between $800 and $1,000 per Winter on plowing. This $3k 1332 will pay for itself in as little as 3 Winters.
> 
> I can handle that.


$58/month over 24 years adds up to alot ! your/my math must be flawed at $15552 !:eeek:


----------



## jrom

I just caught that.

A neighbor stopped over just as I was typing and I hit post. :redface: I corrected it. Thanks.


----------



## snowdemon

glad you like it. mine was delivered defective . after 25 feet it would not move . belt came off four times. it is in for repair and i am shoveling my third snowstorm in a huge driveway. i will never buy another honda. should have paid for a plow.


----------



## 69ariens

bad69cat said:


> So how does that auger protection thing work?


When it gets to be to much stress for the blower the engine shuts down and calls 1-800 -toro:icon-cheers:


----------



## highdesignfool

S_trangeBrew said:


> I finally got to use my new HSS1332ATD.
> 
> 
> 
> Thing is a **** monster.... but an easily controllable one.
> 
> 
> 
> We've had two decent storms here in the Northeast United States each with about 8" of wet snow.
> 
> 
> 
> This thing rips through it full speed. It also does a great job on the End of Driveway stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> The Auger Protection System, which shuts off the engine before any shear bolts break, should be on EVERY snowblower. Having used machines with shear bolts that constantly need to be replaced, this feature is a game-changer, in my humble opinion and makes this the best walk behind snowblower you can buy.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm almost as high on the electric chute controls. Now that I'm getting the hang of it, I can get the chute pointed where it needs to be while still blowing snow. Speeds things up immensely.
> 
> 
> 
> The hydraulically adjusted bucket height is effortless. I'm used to wheeled machines, so having the bucket stay fixed and not just being able to press down on the handle to get over bumps takes some getting used to. This feature helps a lot with the transition.
> 
> 
> 
> The steering with the pull handles works very well. You don't need to pull them all the way to make a small adjustment, just a little twitch. If I just need to keep it going straight, I've learned sometimes I don't even need to use them, just a little muscle. If I DO need to turn sharply, pulling the handle AND using muscle, this thing literally turns on a dime. Anyone who thinks wheels are better than tracks after using this track system needs their head checked. Far superior in every way.
> 
> 
> 
> Electric start 390GX engine and Hydro transmission: What's there to say? Same as always. Flawless. I've seen some discussion of the included throttle control being too binary, but I never run it in anything but full throttle.
> 
> 
> 
> The handle height is good. I'm 6'1" with normal arms and don't find myself bending over unless I have the bucket raised.
> 
> 
> 
> The only annoyance I have is holding down the driver lever can make my hand sore after awhile. Fortunately I'm able to just steer on straightaways standing off to the left side of the machine so I can use my right hand, so it works out.
> 
> 
> 
> I got this machine to do a 900 foot driveway when the plow wasn't available. Now that I've seen how it absolutely rips through the snow and how little effort it takes, I'll probably use it instead of the plow some winters. The lack of snowbanks and ripped up lawn and gravel is nice perk.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm confused as to why they even offer the version of this for $200 dollars less that doesn't have the electric start, Auger Protection System, hourmeter and chute extension. The APS alone is worth $500 at least, in my humble opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line, it's a great snowblower and I find it hard to imagine how a walk-behind could get any better.




I'm looking at the hss928 the 13 hp machine is too big for my area but why in the **** doesn't the HSS928ATD have the hour meter, the auger protection system, and the two stage chute? I mean if you pay the extra$$ for the electric start ( just like on the 1332), why don't you get the extra goodies on the 928?


----------



## YSHSfan

highdesignfool said:


> I'm looking at the hss928 the 13 hp machine is too big for my area but why in the **** doesn't the HSS928ATD have the hour meter, the auger protection system, and the two stage chute? I mean if you pay the extra$$ for the electric start ( just like on the 1332), why don't you get the extra goodies on the 928?


The Canadian version of the HSS928ATD has all the fancy features that only the US market HSS13332ATD has..... I believe [email protected] explained the reason at some point (I think it had to do with cost and demand).


----------



## Wishiwereaskibum

I just took delivery of the HSS1332ATD..... yea. So where is our 4 feet of snow in late September in Massachusetts to try thi a east out? -. Wait, let's get the fall leaf clean up over and no way can it snow at 85 degrees!


----------

